# Ashes to Ashes Audi stars at Classic Car Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

source: Cranleigh & District Lions Club 

Cranleigh, ENGLAND - A REAL feast is promised for motoring enthusiasts when Cranleigh Lions’ annual Classic Car Show returns on Sunday, August 15. 

An Audi Quattro used in the hit BBC TV series Ashes to Ashes will be one of the stars of the event, which runs throughout the day at the village showground in Bookhurst Road. 

Last year’s show attracted 1,100 classic vehicles and raised £16,000, which was used by the Lions to support various causes, including the CHASE children’s hospice. 

And organisers hope to do even better for this year’s ninth event, with more than 1,300 classic cars, motorcycles, tractors, commercial and military vehicles expected. 

There will also be plenty of autojumble, trade and craft stalls as well as refreshments. A raffle will offer some special prizes including, for Formula One anoraks, a drop of oil from Lewis Hamilton’s 2008 F1 championship-winning McLaren, sealed in resin and in a presentation box. 

Classic vehicle enthusiasts Mark Evans and Ian Wren promise an interesting day of arena events. 

“With more classic vehicles and stall-holders than before, there will be something to appeal to just about everyone,” said a Lions spokesman. 

“We are delighted that Brooklands Museum is returning and bringing some of its exhibits.” 

The event, including live music from the band Feel Free, has grown into one of the biggest classic car shows in the South East. 

Proceeds from the show will again go to CHASE, along with Age Concern Waverley. 

CHASE has borrowed one of the Audi Quattros used in Ashes to Ashes for the day and will be displaying the car on its stand. 

“It’s a rare opportunity to see one of these fantastic cars close up,” said a Lions spokesman. 

Owners who would like to display their classic vehicles at the show can register online at www.cranleighlions.org/classiccarshow up to August 14. Further details about the event are also available on the website.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Very cool, thanks for passing that along.


----------

